# Urgent: Need help with podcasts!



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

I have subscribed to a couple of podcasts through Google Play and I have some questions:

1. I always have to wait for them to stream and often they get stuck. Every time I open a podcast is it streaming it continuously in real time or has the episode been downloaded? If downloaded like with an ipod, why does it attempt to stream? If streaming, why does it seem to be taking up memory?

2. How do I delete old podcasts if they are indeed downloading and taking up memory? I've read some stuff online but nothing I tried works. I should be able to select individual episodes and manually delete them.


----------

